
Survival following mechanical ventilation for acute respiratory failure - worldvoyageur
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8404197
======
worldvoyageur
" mean survival rates were calculated to be 62 percent to ventilator weaning,
46 percent to ICU discharge, 43 percent to hospital discharge, and 30 percent
to 1 year after discharge "

Based on a five year study of men put on ventilators after acute respiratory
failure. 62% survived the ventilator, but only 43% made it out of the hospital
and only 30% survived one year.

Age, cause of respiratory failure and length of time on the ventilator were
the specific influences on the outcome

